# Am looking for a Merckx Steel fork...



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

A realize this is a total long shot........ but has any body seen one on their cyber travels? 

Have been looking for while without any luck. 

Threaded steerer tube around 185mm+. Ideally in chrome. 

Apologies if in wrong section.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Not chrome, but this might be worth looking in to. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140384338151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You see them for sale from time to time on eBay. Keep watching. Cyclists drink the carbon kool-aid and replace their steel forks.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you Gentlemen; that might be just what am looking for.

Am also wondering if a chromed de-rosa (or maybe a basso) fork might be acceptable


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

bolo yeung said:


> Thank you Gentlemen; that might be just what am looking for.
> 
> Am also wondering if a chromed de-rosa (or maybe a basso) fork might be acceptable


Not in my eyes. Check the specs. I would go custom or the dreaded carbon before mixing major brands. I am just like that.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

bolo yeung said:


> Thank you Gentlemen; that might be just what am looking for.
> 
> Am also wondering if a chromed de-rosa (or maybe a basso) fork might be acceptable



Nope. Try this out though:

http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

There is one on the Bay of Evil as I type...


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks. Spotted it when first listed, but steerer would be too short for a 58cm frame.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

This just popped up. It might be long enough. No relation or interest in the sale, just a Merckx lover...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item563b59c474


Robert


----------

